# Greetings from Missouri!



## Purkaple (Mar 11, 2016)

Hey there, Bro. J Purkaple here; I'm a resident of Gladstone, MO.  Gladstone's a city within a city; for the most part, the only ways to leave the city limits take you right into the city limits of K.C.  The Rising Sun Lodge No. 13 - A.F. & A.M. - at 2000 N.W. Barry Road, in Kansas City, is my home lodge.  I was initiated & sealed into both parts of our DeMolay Chapter No. 26132 on the first Sunday afternoon of February, the 7th, this year.  I'll turn 21 next year, late September.  I believe the plan is for me to be voted in, next meeting, after I turn in my memorized obligation, as the chapter's next Senior Councilor.  The following term, I will most likely be made Master Councilor, and the following term - the term which I will not be able to see to its end, due to aging out partway through - I hope to be made Chaplain.  Also at the next meeting, I will be handing in the application & appropriate payment to be considered for Blue Lodge Masonry.  I'm a professional actor, both on stage & in front of various cameras.  My alma mater is Winnetonka H.S.  I graduated from Winnetonka, with honors, in May 2015.  I'm also an avid genealogist, and I have great interest in American politics.  Christian, too!  Should have said that first, considering it's the most important!


----------



## Classical (Mar 11, 2016)

Welcome! I love Christianity and genealogy as well!


----------



## Purkaple (Mar 11, 2016)

Classical said:


> I love Christianity and genealogy as well!


What denomination? and how big's your tree??


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 11, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## Mike Martin (Mar 11, 2016)

Hello


----------



## Ripcord22A (Mar 11, 2016)

Purkaple said:


> Christian, too!  Should have said that first, considering it's the most important!


 
Not sure about GL of MO but being christian is not what is important, belief in a supreme being is what is important.


----------



## Classical (Mar 11, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Not sure about GL of MO but being christian is not what is important, belief in a supreme being is what is important.


I'm pretty sure he meant for himself, being a Christian IS the most important thing. I agree with that assessment in my own life as well. Although being a Freemason is pretty dang cool.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 11, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Mar 11, 2016)

Purkaple said:


> Hey there, Bro. J Purkaple here; I'm a resident of Gladstone, MO.  Gladstone's a city within a city; for the most part, the only ways to leave the city limits take you right into the city limits of K.C.  The Rising Sun Lodge No. 13 - A.F. & A.M. - at 2000 N.W. Barry Road, in Kansas City, is my home lodge.  I was initiated & sealed into both parts of our DeMolay Chapter No. 26132 on the first Sunday afternoon of February, the 7th, this year.  I'll turn 21 next year, late September.  I believe the plan is for me to be voted in, next meeting, after I turn in my memorized obligation, as the chapter's next Senior Councilor.  The following term, I will most likely be made Master Councilor, and the following term - the term which I will not be able to see to its end, due to aging out partway through - I hope to be made Chaplain.  Also at the next meeting, I will be handing in the application & appropriate payment to be considered for Blue Lodge Masonry.  I'm a professional actor, both on stage & in front of various cameras.  My alma mater is Winnetonka H.S.  I graduated from Winnetonka, with honors, in May 2015.  I'm also an avid genealogist, and I have great interest in American politics.  Christian, too!  Should have said that first, considering it's the most important!
> 
> View attachment 4967


 Ok so you are not a Mason yet, just a Demolay?  I was never Demolay so I am not sure how it works so im gonna ask some questions....You refer to your self as Brother J Purkaple(cool last name BTW); is that the proper form of address for a demolay?  Also you say that Rising Sun is your home lodge, that may be where your Demoly chapter meets but would not be your lodge untill youre initiated as an EA if im not mistaken...again I am not a Demolay so I dont know how it works.

Also Since you are already 18 why go through Demolay and not just right in to The blue lodge then join Demolay as an advisor?


----------



## Purkaple (Mar 11, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Not sure about GL of MO but being christian is not what is important, belief in a supreme being is what is important.





Classical said:


> I'm pretty sure he meant for himself, being a Christian IS the most important thing. I agree with that assessment in my own life as well. Although being a Freemason is pretty dang cool.


Yeah, for me it is.  Lodge is not me personally lol


----------



## Purkaple (Mar 12, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Ok so you are not a Mason yet, just a Demolay?  I was never Demolay so I am not sure how it works so im gonna ask some questions....You refer to your self as Brother J Purkaple(cool last name BTW); is that the proper form of address for a demolay?



Look at this pic.

 ~ Also, yeah, it is an awesome last name, thanks!  PER • cup • "pull" -- that's how you pronounce it; very similar to the color.  It was Americanized across the last few centuries, more and more, til getting to what it is now.  Birkenbeul (the name of the small German town/village home to my paternal ancestors) is what it used to be.  BERK • en • "boil / bile" -- that's how it is still pronounced in Germany.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Mar 12, 2016)

Thanks

Sent from my LG-D415 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## MRichard (Mar 12, 2016)

Purkaple said:


> Look at this pic.
> 
> ~ Also, yeah, it is an awesome last name, thanks!  PER • cup • "pull" -- that's how you pronounce it; very similar to the color.  It was Americanized across the last few centuries, more and more, til getting to what it is now.  Birkenbeul (the name of the small German town/village home to my paternal ancestors) is what it used to be.  BERK • en • "boil / bile" -- that's how it is still pronounced in Germany.



That refers to DeMolay. And if you were on a DeMolay discussion board, that would be appropriate. This is not such a discussion board. Most members here are Master Masons and some of us are not even familiar with DeMolay.


----------



## Purkaple (Mar 12, 2016)

MRichard said:


> That refers to DeMolay. And if you were on a DeMolay discussion board, that would be appropriate. This is not such a discussion board. Most members here are Master Masons and some of us are not even familiar with DeMolay.


I introduced myself, and I just so happen to be in DeMolay.  I didn't share that here because I wanted to talk extensively about DeMolay; I posted that picture in response to a question that my introduction sparked.  I know that most people here don't know a great deal about DeMolay, which is why I feel fine answering simple questions asked out of genuine curiosity.  Form of address, bro... That's all it was...

Hopefully, that makes sense now.


----------



## Purkaple (Mar 12, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Also Since you are already 18 why go through Demolay and not just right in to The blue lodge then join Demolay as an advisor?


At first, I had no idea that there was any such thing as Masonic youth, like DeMolay, until I lost contact with the Mason I had met when I checked him out at Wal-Mart and noticed the G emblem on him while handing him his bags.  We talked on the phone about meeting and getting me a Blue Lodge application, though we only talked once before he stopped answering my calls and texts.  He was Bro. Chris Patterson, I believe, formerly of New Jersey.  We never met in person after our initial chance meeting.  I gave up on him after a while.  I looked up how to join a lodge in my area, and eventually my Google searches arrived at DeMolay.  I figured, why not add another level of enlightenment while I'm still young?


----------

